# Missing mainteance service book.



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi guys. The service book of my skyline is missing. Is there any solution? Can i get new one in official nissan dealer or elsewhere?


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Davkotavko said:


> Hi guys. The service book of my skyline is missing. Is there any solution? Can i get new one in official nissan dealer or elsewhere?


You can buy new, unused ones off eBay for example:








GENUINE NISSAN SERVICE HISTORY BOOK FOR PETROL AND DIESEL NEW | eBay


GENUINE NISSAN. SUITABLE FOR ALL NISSAN RANGE. ORIGINAL NISSAN PRODUCT! SERVICE BOOK.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

SarGara said:


> You can buy new, unused ones off eBay for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is universal servicebook. R34 gtrs have different ones. I found some on ebay but wtf that price???








Middlehurst UK Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Service Booklet | eBay


<p>Book as seen in pics with stamps as seen in pics</p><br><br><p>Genuine article very rare to get hold of</p>



www.ebay.com





I want original r34 book can i buy it in nissan dealer?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No you cant. 

you may get lucky on yahoo. infact there are a couple on there


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Can you give me yahoo link where is section for sellers and buyers?


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Send Dave at Middlehurst parts an email he might be able to help.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Skint said:


> Send Dave at Middlehurst parts an email he might be able to help.


Can you give me his mail?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just go on Middlehurst Nissan website, I only have daves personal phone number and I would'nt pass it on.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

How much are they going for ? 

I have the complete Japanese pack from my old car here .

I think ....


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Davkotavko said:


> Can you give me yahoo link where is section for sellers and buyers?


Here you go .









NISSSN Skyline GT-R R34 BNR34 manual book mai... - ヤフオク!


商品に興味をもっていただき、ありがとうございます。以下お読みいただき、入札をお待ちしています。【商品の説明】商品名 : 取扱説明書、メンテナンスノートブランド・メーカー：日産【商品の状態】使用状況 :中古注意事項 :キズ、汚れ、シワ等【その他】個人情報、車体番号は塗りつぶして発送します不明点はご質問ください。



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Davkotavko said:


> Bump











R34 BNR34 整備要領書 GT GTR RB20 RB25 RB26 HR... - ヤフオク!


R34 BNR34 整備要領書 他 追補版等 13冊収録13冊分収録していますので整備に関しましては前期後期はもちろん ＲＢ最終NEOストレート6エンジンやゲトラグ6速まで完全網羅となります。2000ページ以上あります。最初の画像の左側に収録名記載注：冊子やＣＤでのお渡しではなく、「ファイル」そのものをダウンロードにて受け取って頂きます。到着までの時間や未着を省く為、ダウンロード方式でお渡しします。ソフトや音楽もダウンロードで買う御時世、簡単です何も心配いりません。ファイルと開くためのキーをお渡し



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp





PM me if you require help procuring this


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Asphalt Jet said:


> R34 BNR34 整備要領書 GT GTR RB20 RB25 RB26 HR... - ヤフオク!
> 
> 
> R34 BNR34 整備要領書 他 追補版等 13冊収録13冊分収録していますので整備に関しましては前期後期はもちろん ＲＢ最終NEOストレート6エンジンやゲトラグ6速まで完全網羅となります。2000ページ以上あります。最初の画像の左側に収録名記載注：冊子やＣＤでのお渡しではなく、「ファイル」そのものをダウンロードにて受け取って頂きます。到着までの時間や未着を省く為、ダウンロード方式でお渡しします。ソフトや音楽もダウンロードで買う御時世、簡単です何も心配いりません。ファイルと開くためのキーをお渡し
> ...


Also maintenance service book you dont sell?


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

__





ヤフオク! -bnr34(カタログ、パーツリスト、整備書)の中古品・新品・未使用品一覧


「bnr34」(カタログ、パーツリスト、整備書)関連の新品・未使用品・中古品が約146件出品中。ヤフオク!は、常時約5,000万点以上の商品数を誇る、誰でもかんたんに売り買いが楽しめるサービスです。圧倒的人気のオークションに加え、フリマ出品ですぐ売れる、買える商品もたくさん！



auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------

